# How do you edit the IE10 dictionary?



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I mistakenly added a misspelled word to the IE 10 dictionary and for the life of me can't find any info on how to remove it. Does anyone know where the Internet Explorer 10 dictionary resides and how to edit it?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

OK, after about an hour of looking around I finally found it. I'm passing this info on in case someone else mistakenly adds a misspelled word to their IE 10/Windows 8 dictionary. Go to "C:\Users\<your username>\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Spelling\en-US" and edit the file "default.dic."


----------

